# Hormonal IBS



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone find there IBS gets much worse when they are due on? I'm due on this weekend and my belly is so bloated from just under my boobs to the bottom of my stomach, I feel like I'm pregnant. it's just so painful. Also feel really sick and am constipated (only been to the loo twice this week, one of those was after 5 days of not going). Just wish I could get rid of the pain, popping and nausea. Anyone else feel like this each month and how do you cope. The thought of having a pair of jeans on at the moment just makes me want to cry as they would be so tight.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormones effect the GI tract of all women.It is more noticeable in IBSers but even healthy women often have some GI symptoms that are associated with their period.Some women find that birth control pills help, but it depends on how your GI tract responds to both your own and the artificial hormones.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen. I am on the pill because of my periods but other than regulate them I can't say they've done much good. Been on them just over 2 years and felt sicker on them than I was off them but don't want to go back to not knowing when my period is coming


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well you might look at the diet and supplement info for reducing PMS symptoms.Like this site http://www.womenfitness.net/manage-pms.htm or this one http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=56086 some of the things you may have to play with depending on how they effect the IBS.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

I too always got worse right before my periods. Like clockwork I would almost always have a bad attack with horrible cramping within 24 hours of getting it. Hormones definetely affect IBS. I am currently pregnant and the first trimester was really bad too. Some things that help me include fiber pills. I take 4 500mg. tablets of methylcellulose daily. This helps me stay a bit more regular. When I am constipated sometimes a little caffeine will help. Just be careful not to overdue it as this can cause bad cramping and diarrhea for some. Believe it or not, going on an antidepressant made a huge difference for me as well. I was always a bad monthly mood swinger and would struggle with anger and depression as well. These tend to go hand in hand with IBS as well. I was always so afraid to take an antidepressant, but prozac has really helped with these montly swings. There is actually a disorder called PDD which is where women get extreme PMS symptoms that can be helped with meds like prozac. Never hurts to research it.Good Luck!


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I started a full on diet last week so hopefully within a couple of cycles it may help out my periods. I have tried supplements, evening primrose, calcium, don quai, starflower etc and none have worked (taken for 3 months like they say but nada). I have been on anti depressants but they just don't agree with me. My period is due today and I have been in agony with period pains since this morning which is terrible, not been this bad for a while, painkillers and heat pads aren't touching it and I've not even started yet.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Yikes! You poor thing! I'll say a prayer for ya! I have tried the calcium in the past too, but found it just horribly constipating. Have you ever tried fiber caplets? I know it is so tough as what works for one of our bodies often does not for another. We are all made so differently and magnificantly complex. Hope your new diet helps.Hang in there!


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello, i know how you feel.I have endotremosis, so dr thinks think i dont actually have ibs and need to get an exploratory laproscopy to find out if endo is in my bowel, but i know how you feel with the constipation before your time of the month. My ibs symptoms only really happen around the time of my period, the week before il get constipated then diaherah or loose stools, then a few days before constipated again! Its a pain in the bum. All the other times im fine, i get mild constipation if i eat white bread or too much junk food so i eat a good diet.I find herbal teas help, i drink these everyday but up it near my period, eat more fruits and drink more water. All seem to help me stay more regular near my period, just now i havent went for 2 days and im started to get a wee bitty bloated







. Herbal teas seem to help with the bloat and keep it down a bit. I take probiotics too. I think calcium is actually taken to help D, anyone can correct me if im wrong. Exercise helps, although before my period my endo makes it sore to do so but i just take sum painkillers. I take 30mins brisk walk and this is really good for moving things along,also swimming seems to help me too. Do you exercise alot? Evening primrose will help with pms symptoms, some people it doesnt agree with some people it does, i take it everyday and it seems to help me.I take anti-depressants cant remember the name but just now its a mild dose of prozac, these help the pms and mood swings. Your doctor may prescribe them to you, some GPs are a bit funny about prescribing them when you arent depressed, but they have shown to help some ibs sufferers.Do you take a lot of fibre in your diet?


----------

